# Another DIY attempt



## shamat (Dec 8, 2014)

Thought I'd attempt something a little more complex than the basic hides I've been doing.

For the first coat of mortar on tonight. I think its coming along OK.
































Can't wait to see what it looks like when it's dried.


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Dec 9, 2014)

That looks pretty awesome mate, I might have to start one myself. Cheers


----------



## shamat (Dec 9, 2014)

Highlights all brushed in and the first coat of sealer on


----------



## shamat (Dec 10, 2014)

All done and in the enclosure.

















Now to start the next one [emoji39]


----------

